

Star Wars toy photography - BobPalmer
http://geektyrant.com/news/2011/10/3/star-wars-toy-photography-is-truly-amazing.html

======
Zimahl
Great pictures. I'm going to guess that the photographer used flour as the
snow? Maybe not, it seems almost too white for flour.

Most appear to be Star Wars Lego but the third- and second-to-last images
almost look like cosplay (almost).

